# Hello from Florida, USA



## Teri1129 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello everyone. I've been crocheting from about 5-6 years...self taught and I'm left handed so everything I do is backwards. I am searching for a crochet pattern called Ruffles & Roses baby afghan by Rosetta Harshman. I believe it was printed in a magazine/leaflet in 1997 - 1999. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

Gorgeous. Hello from Gainesville Fl


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

That is gorgeous. Hope you find it. 
Oh, and welcome from Washington State.


----------



## blaiwesk (Aug 11, 2016)

That's what I find frustrating about Pinterest! Great collection of photos but often no links to the original. Have you tried Ravelry? Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome from Kansas!????


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

That is a beautiful blanket, hope you find the pattern.

Welcome to KP from central Illinois.

Fiona. ????????????????????????


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello and welcome from Colorado.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome to KP.. :sm09:


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Greetings from NC! That afghan is beautiful. I hope someone finds the pattern.


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome from Rye, New York. I found your blanket, but the pattern was sold out. I did find the following pattern free which I think it is for this blanket:
http://megan.cc/RosesBlanket/pattern.html. I love to look up vintage patterns for others. Good luck!


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

Also, at Bonanza you will find this pattern. It is sold out, but there are other patterns similar to this one.


----------



## Teri1129 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thank you all for the suggestions....I've search Ravelry, Leisure Arts (on a tip), google & yahoo searches. Pinterest is a waste of my time..I rarely find good leads. Someone sold the pattern in 2011 for $9.99 on Bonanza.com, described it as a pattern taken from 'a magazine'. There is someone selling the baby blankets on ebay for $125 - $135 each. A search for Rosetta Harshman doesn't help much. Following a lead now -- Crochet World magazine.


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## Teri1129 (Jan 23, 2017)

thank you....at this point I am looking for the publication is was printed in.


----------



## Teri1129 (Jan 23, 2017)

Fan-Knit said:


> Also, at Bonanza you will find this pattern. It is sold out, but there are other patterns similar to this one.


yes, thank you, I found this on my initial google search...at this point I am searching for the publication in which this pattern appeared.


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA :sm01:


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

This one is similar, if you can't find the one you are looking for: http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FC01669&cat_id=299


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

I can't help you, but welcome from SE Michigan. Glad you joined us.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny and beautiful Arizona.


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome and enjoy..


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Teri,
It's Rae This pic looks more of what I'm looking for, but the one you sent me is extremely close. Thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

Did you check the site: PurpleKitty? They have lots of vintage patterns for free.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Found a site that shows charts for your Ruffles & Roses baby afghan. Just scroll down & you will see the charts below the picture of the afghan. If you click on the charts of the squares, you may be able to print a larger copy; or perhaps you can use a copier to enlarge the charts. The site is Portuguese & tried to translate it; but was unable to click on the charts. The translation did say that the other two edging charts were just suggestions & not exactly as the photo. The charts could be clearer; but that's the best I could find (for now).

http://asreceitasdecroche.blogspot.com.br/2013/06/manta-de-bebe-com-rosas.html


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Welcome from Adelaide South Australia also. I hope you are successful in your quest as the blanket looks absolutely beautiful!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario, Canada.


----------



## BEknitter (Jul 9, 2015)

Welcome from Stuart, FL - just moved here last week for husband's job.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome from Orlando.


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Welcome from Hopewell, New Jersey!


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome from Australia.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello and welcome from central Florida. 

I hope someone here can help you find your pattern or something very similar. If anyone can, it's the great KP members here. You're going to love this site with it's helpful, knowledgeable, friendly folks. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome from Nashville


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

That's really pretty! Hope you find the pattern...... welcome from Tennessee ~ :sm02:


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Welcome from NJ. Hope you can find your pattern.


----------



## Debi55 (Jun 4, 2014)

I just saw this in my email yesterday!
http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=27770&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29

Hope it's what you're looking for


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## gramklm (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello from Sarasota!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome from far northern Florida!

Hazel


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Teri1129 said:


> Hello everyone. I've been crocheting from about 5-6 years...self taught and I'm left handed so everything I do is backwards. I am searching for a crochet pattern called Ruffles & Roses baby afghan by Rosetta Harshman. I believe it was printed in a magazine/leaflet in 1997 - 1999. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


???????? Hello,welcome.


----------



## lakeandsea (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Naples, FL!


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to Paradise, from Connecticut! debi55 had the best link for you:
http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=27770&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GrandmothersPatternBook+%28Grandmother%27s+Pattern+Book%29
In particular, the 'babouska rose blanket' hits the mark for the rose design within the granny square. The other rose afghans are lovely, also. :sm11:


----------



## BonnieBoo (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Rae,
Pm'd you - checkout this link for the main pattern square - you can then 'hoof' it from there................

http://crochet-couleur.over-blog.com/2014/10/couvertures-bebes-30.html


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

Check out the eBay listing: 
"CROCHET PATTERN BOOK ~ 60+ BABY AFGHAN LAYETTE COCOON LACY CHRISTENING GIFTS"

It is the same pattern in a different color scheme. The pattern book is listed at $14.99 plus shipping. It looks like the seller is in or around St. Augustine, Florida.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Welcome from Pa. That is very pretty but I don't have the pattern


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from New York City.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome to you from Jacksonville, Florida


----------



## Teri1129 (Jan 23, 2017)

BEknitter said:


> Welcome from Stuart, FL - just moved here last week for husband's job.


Welcome to Florida.....we moved here in 2011 for husband's job -- not a big fan of the summers but sure do love the winters, all 2-3 days


----------



## Teri1129 (Jan 23, 2017)

FLStephanie said:


> Welcome to you from Jacksonville, Florida


Hi Neighbor.....I am not far from you, Green Cove Springs


----------



## Teri1129 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi All....I have located this pattern in the Hooked on Crochet Magazine May/June 1998 #69 issue....It is just a matter of time before this precious pattern is in my library.....LOL

So far, I am loving KP....so many friendly people....and sooooo many from Florida, which is where I reside now. 

Thank you all for the warm welcomes, the links and the suggestions.


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome to KP.


----------



## Lsnead (Sep 26, 2018)

I know this is an old forem, however, I too have been searching for this beautiful pattern to make for my expecting sister in law. Though I did find it for purchase at 29.99, which I was not going to pay, there is a YouTube video FREE! The blanket squares are shown how to make along with pattern instructions at the top. It doesn't show how to make the ruffled boarded but with the close up pictures available online, I think it's self explainitory.
Heres the YouTube link
Watch "How to crochet blanket afghan with roses free pattern tutorial by marifu6a" on YouTube


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA :sm01:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP from Australia


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Double


----------

